# Backpack sprayers advice...



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm thinking about buying a backpack sprayer, because certain herbicides are only sold as concentrates.

Anyway, to save money I'm looking at the hand-pump ones that appear to have a lever on the side of the tank that you pump with as you walk around.

I have three questions about these types of backpack sprayers...

1. Does the level-pump cause leaking around wherever it attaches to system? If so, this a deal-breaker... I have zero-tolerance for leaks, for a variety of reasons.

2. Is the position of the pump-lever in comfortable spot, or it it awkwardly-placed?

3. How many seconds of spraying does one pump give you? Or, more generally, are you basically non-stop pumping as you walk around?

I'm having trouble justifying spending more on a battery-powered one, as I don't think I'd actually use it more than once a year, or might never use it again if my Tenacity project is successful.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

For 20k square feet, 1-2 times per year you could get by with a manual pump sprayer. How often you need to pump will depend on the application rate and the specific sprayer. If you are applying more carrier/1000 then you will need to pump more often. When I used to use a manual pump, I would pump every few steps when applying ~1 gallon/1000. Not quite constantly, but often. It was tiring, and for me personally, I would buy a battery sprayer for even 1-2 times per year on 20k, but that is just me.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

https://www.harborfreight.com/4-gallon-backpack-sprayer-63092.html

I have found this to be a shockingly good value. Can be had for $20 when on sale or with coupon. Zero leak concern as all penetrations to tank are from the top.

I like to buy American, but at least with Harbor Freight you pay an appropriate amount for cheap Chinese goods. This thing though I find to be rather good, the valve in the wand is way better than the Hudson tank sprayer this replaced. This also comes with a few nozzle options.
A nice FlowZone backpack is on my wishlist, but this works well for now.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

I used the harbor freight backpack sprayer for 2-3yrs and it works great. Built the wand as per outlined on this site also....to replace the junky tips they supplied.

My only gripes are that the shoulder straps are flimsy and painful when the sprayers full (replaced with padded ones from Amazon) and the pump lever is pretty darn short if your taller.

I was about to rivet a piece of conduit on to the arm as a means to extending it when I found 20v chapin's on clearance at Walmart for $20-$25. We were there buying school supplies so it was around this time of year.

I love the battery powered sprayer and when this thing dies I'll definitely buy another.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I currently have a Chapin Pro Series 4G backpack sprayer. It works fairly well, but the volume it puts out changes with how much pressure there is. It's fine for applying pesticides & spot treating weeds, but I would not use it for blanket applications of critical product. No leaks. Yes, you will pretty much be pumping quite a bit, but not all the time. How much depends on your application rate. The pump handle is in an okay spot.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

BadDogPSD said:


> I currently have a Chapin Pro Series 4G backpack sprayer. It works fairly well, but the volume it puts out changes with how much pressure there is. It's fine for applying pesticides & spot treating weeds, but I would not use it for blanket applications of critical product. No leaks. Yes, you will pretty much be pumping quite a bit, but not all the time. How much depends on your application rate. The pump handle is in an okay spot.


Have you thought about a constant flow valve? Regulates the pressure output so you know you get a more consistent output. There is discussion in the dfw wand thread 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

ScottieBones said:


> Have you thought about a constant flow valve? Regulates the pressure output so you know you get a more consistent output. There is discussion in the dfw wand thread
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12


No, I was not aware of this option, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

20K is a lot of pumping. Yes youre pumping consistently.

Get something with comfortable shoulder straps.

Most products wont leak, but you may hate having to hoist it on your back for several refills.

Most leaks are at the tip or somewhere in the wand. Electrical or plumber's tape fix most leaks.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> 20K is a lot of pumping. Yes youre pumping consistently.
> 
> Get something with comfortable shoulder straps.
> 
> ...


Second this. For that much area, I'd also really consider a battery powered one if the budget allows. I have a chapin 20v that's been solid for a few years. So much better than pumping, plus the powered packs generally produce a consistent output, so you don't need a CF valve.


----------



## drfous (May 9, 2020)

I have 1k and got tired of pumping.

Got the Solo 416-Li. Overkill for the lawn but figure I can use it for putting down preemergent on the rest of the yard.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I bought a 20v chapin for under a 100 bucks, got the 2 yr protection plan, and slapped on a t jet. It works good, I use it every 2 weeks, sometimes more. It wusses out on me when I put too much soluble stuff in it and make the water too thick, but if I'm reasonable with the mixture its good, I'll probably buy a my2sons next time. But I bought this not thinking I'd enjoy spraying.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Saint Louisan said:


> I used the harbor freight backpack sprayer for 2-3yrs and it works great. Built the wand as per outlined on this site also....to replace the junky tips they supplied.
> 
> My only gripes are that the shoulder straps are flimsy and painful when the sprayers full (replaced with padded ones from Amazon) and the pump lever is pretty darn short if your taller.
> 
> ...


What tip(s) do you use? I was looking at a couple different teejet nozzles, but wasn't completely sure which one would fit or not.

I will probably only use it for pre-M. I saw others recommend AIXR110VP. Just wanted to confirm it would fit.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

cubsfan24 said:


> Saint Louisan said:
> 
> 
> > I used the harbor freight backpack sprayer for 2-3yrs and it works great. Built the wand as per outlined on this site also....to replace the junky tips they supplied.
> ...


The xr11vp tip is the one I use for pre-m and I use the red fine tip for herbicides. I do wonder if the 20v chapin wouldn't be better suited for one of the lower flow/pressure tips..blue maybe?

Dunno...?, I bought red and it works well... but it seems like I've got to hustle and I'm always just shy of meeting my sqft by the gallons recommended per ksqft.

If your using the harbor freight backpack sprayer you'll need to build the wand as I don't believe itll take teejets.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

I forgot to mention.......cubs suck! &#128540;


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Saint Louisan said:


> I forgot to mention.......cubs suck! 😜


 :mrgreen:


----------

